

Gates and Jobs look into the future of personal computing (2007) - sumeeta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Z7eal4uXI

======
dbz
I had no idea they were intertwined so throughly in each others past; I knew
they were, but not quite that much.

More interestingly, I enjoy the jokes the make to/about each other. And it's
great how (somewhere in the beginning _episodes_ ) Steve cut Bill off while he
was telling a story and said "Here, just let me tell it," (or something like
that). Very old couple like. Very amusing.

------
sumeeta
I really enjoyed seeing that Gates is still super smart and really
enthusiastic about the innovation that’s happening right now. Makes me wish he
was still running the show at Microsoft.

------
dantheman
Note this has 11 parts and runs more than an hour. It's great though.

Steve Jobs his relationship with Bill Gates: "I think of most things in life
as either a Bob Dylan or Beatles song, but there's that one line in that one
Beatles Song. You and I have memories that longer than the road that stretches
out ahead, and that's clearly true here.

Some advice to startups in video #11 about 1 minute in.

------
sumeeta
As our focus has shifted to the web in the past decade, I think a lot of us
(myself included) have convinced ourselves that the future lies completely
inside the web browser.

Hearing Gates address the issue, and combining that with what we're seeing now
with mobile and touch-driven computing has really convinced me otherwise.

I see this interview as a call-to-arms from our heroes to gear up for this
paradigm shift. They've gotten us this far; and now it's up to us, the
developers, to really drive it home.

------
mgj
I enjoyed hearing them talk about tablets, given that was ~3 years before the
iPad launch. (I believe most of that conversation occurred in part 5)

~~~
dantheman
The tablet bill gates is talking about is the tablet pc, and I think the
tablet pc editions of XP were shipping in 2001/2.

Something like this: <http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/thinkpad/x-series-
tablet>

Ink is microsoft's handwriting recognition software.

------
moon_of_moon
The philosophy of Steve Jobs is a healthy one:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCvLTlQWT6A&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCvLTlQWT6A&feature=related#t=02m20s)

(They speak about startups and devices a few minutes later)

------
mace
Great interview. Here's a link to the full interview and transcript:

    
    
       http://d5.allthingsd.com/20070530/d5-gates-jobs-interview/

